# panic and 5HT receptor



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Panic Sufferers May Lack Neuro ReceptorUnited Press International - January 23, 2004BETHESDA, Md., Jan 23, 2004 (United Press International via COMTEX) -- People who suffer from panic attacks lack a key neurochemical receptor in their brains, U.S. researchers told NewScientist.comThe researchers say their findings throw light on the molecular mechanisms that predispose a person to anxiety.New Scientist reports the study, led by Alexander Neumeister of the Mood and Anxiety Disorders Program at the National Institute of Mental Health in Bethesda, Maryland, is the first to identify a deficit in the 5HT1A receptor in living humans with panic disorder. Similar, but smaller deficits have been found in people with depression.Their findings mean the 5HT1A receptor could provide a biological marker for the condition when considered with other factors. Since panic disorder can run in families, the marker may help identify vulnerable relatives of someone already diagnosed with panic disorder.tom


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Tom,Again, thanks for posting - this sort of research is very encouraging.Ian


----------

